# Rabbit 720 plotter having serial connection problems



## eezo (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello I have managed to completely bugger up my usb port on my plotter by tripping over the cable and yanking it out the port and destroying the connection in the process. It still works but I have to use tape to hold the usb connection in the port at a funny angle to get my laptop to pick it up.

It does have a non effected serial port on the plotter though that I would like to use, I bought a cable that converts the serial port to a usb connection to fit into my laptop. I plug it in and the computer picks it up but displays it as an "unknown port" do I need a specific driver for it to pick it up, I’m not too sure how to get it to work?

I am working from windows 7.

Thanks


----------

